# effident



## glass man (Feb 9, 2008)

MY brother in law said he has had some success with minor inside haze by putting water in the bottle and then dropping a couple of tabs of efferdent in.When the fizzing stops he pours out the water.[for those that don't know efferdent is for cleaning dentures]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 9, 2008)

yes glass man i do that also. sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. I've never had anything damaged by trying it...............good luck.

 Jim


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 13, 2008)

Never tried this I'll check it out


----------

